# [October 1, 2011] #23 Indiana State (3-1) at South Dakota State (1-3)



## Jason Svoboda

*vs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*#23 Indiana State Sycamores (**3-1) at South Dakota State Jackrabbits (1-3)*
*Coughlin-Alumni Stadium - Brookings, SD*
*Saturday, October 1, 2011 *
*Kickoff: 7:00pm EST*​


----------



## Jason Svoboda

South Dakota State comes into the game with a 1-3 record with their only win coming at home against Southern Utah, which just happened to boatrace UNLV this weekend. SDSU is still a bit of an unknown quantity as they've had a pretty tough schedule up to this point IMO. They lead the MVFC in passing offense (237.75 ypg) and net punting at 39.43 yards per punt. 

Last Three Meetings: 

ISU 41, SDSU 30: http://espn.go.com/ncf/recap?gameId=303030282
SDSU: 41, ISU 0: http://espn.go.com/ncf/recap?gameId=292622571
SDSU: 49, ISU 9: http://espn.go.com/ncf/recap?gameId=282990282


----------



## Callmedoc

I think we win this one and big hopefully.


----------



## new sycamore fan

It's a long trip to Brookings.  The last trip there for the Sycamores did not go so well, so this is another "bucket list" game.  SDSU has had some issues with their QB leaving, but as I've said many times and truly feel--unless we bring our "A" game, any team in the MVFC can beat us.  Another fast start is key, and certainly better pass defense, particularly on the underneath routes.  It was good to see Santino Davis get some time at LB--he seems to know his responsibilities on his drops into coverage.


----------



## ISUCC

since I live in the upper midwest I'll be at this game, one thing that will be different for ISU this weekend is that they'll be playing on grass, so that may slow them down? 

this will be their new QB's 2nd start, if ISU can pressure them (and keep the pressure on for a longer stretch of time) like they did YSU then this could be a big win for ISU. Need to win on the road if they want to compete for an MVFC championship. 

And I sure as heck hope they're not looking past this game to the big showdown with UNI on the 8th.


----------



## new sycamore fan

http://www.cbssports.com/collegefootball/rankings/full/fcscoachespoll

Figure this poll out?  How is Youngstown State still ranked ahead of us, and how, even with their national championship last year, is Eastern Washington still in the top 25 at 0-4??


----------



## IndianaState45

new sycamore fan said:


> http://www.cbssports.com/collegefootball/rankings/full/fcscoachespoll
> 
> Figure this poll out?  How is Youngstown State still ranked ahead of us, and how, even with their national championship last year, is Eastern Washington still in the top 25 at 0-4??



I don't follow polls much...is this one legitimate? It can't possibly be worth anything with an 0-4 team, Youngstown, and a 1 win team...unreal


----------



## new sycamore fan

It's the FCS Coaches poll.  I guess it has more to do with what your program did historically than what they are doing this year?


----------



## goindystate

that poll ONLY reflects records after this weekend, if you look at the poll closely you'll see that the points have not changed from last weeks' polls. Everyone has the same amount of points as last week. the new, updated, polls will be out tomorrow. Then ISU should be ahead of YSU., they'll all be out around noon tomorrow. So this poll has simply not been updated other than team records. 



new sycamore fan said:


> http://www.cbssports.com/collegefootball/rankings/full/fcscoachespoll
> 
> Figure this poll out?  How is Youngstown State still ranked ahead of us, and how, even with their national championship last year, is Eastern Washington still in the top 25 at 0-4??


----------



## Bally #50

Thanks for explaining that. That makes some sense. We'll see tomorrow,  I would guess.


----------



## CSapp

Ya this couldn't have been updated yet. There's no way North Dakota St slides 6 spots after beating Minnesota.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Updated title to add the ranking. :wordyo:


----------



## 4Q_iu

Jackrabbits are getting votes; think they're in the 'top 50'...

Need to win this game; noIowa will be tougher


----------



## BigBlue79

all games from here on out will be tough and close...but I don't think they have the players youngstown has....hopefully grass won't affect us and we can play solid and mistake free and see what happens...I feel better about this game then I did the youngstown game...but still will be tough...


----------



## BigBlue79

they played ill st good...and ill st played youngtown good....so we are probably pretty even and they are at home...I say we still edge this one out by 3...no more than 10


----------



## Callmedoc

BigBlue79 said:


> they played ill st good...and ill st played youngtown good....so we are probably pretty even and they are at home...I say we still edge this one out by 3...no more than 10



Styles make fights and that Illinois state team just isn't very good IMHO.  Plus we beat Youngstown, If we don't win this by ten I will be very disappointed in out team: we can score they don't have a qb with much  experience.


----------



## BigBlue79

We barely beat Youngstown and Youngstown barely beat I'll st. I think all teams n the valley are pretty even except niu and nsdu. But anyway I said we win by no more than ten and I wouldn't be disappointed.  This will be no pushover and a win by ten could come down to a few plays.


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

From SDSUfans.com..

http://sdsufans.com/board/showthread.php?11308-Indiana-State


----------



## Callmedoc

BigBlue79 said:


> We barely beat Youngstown and Youngstown barely beat I'll st. I think all teams n the valley are pretty even except niu and nsdu. But anyway I said we win by no more than ten and I wouldn't be disappointed.  This will be no pushover and a win by ten could come down to a few plays.



Alot of emotion in that first game with a new qb...I would bet our defense is better than evil isu and our offense may be the best in the league. I would take the over on the spread but this isn't a bad team in sdsu, just a bad matchup and as I said "styles make fights."


----------



## SycamoreVictory

It's the Beef Bowl?


----------



## Callmedoc

SycamoreVictory said:


> It's the Beef Bowl?



Yep they auction off Bovine at halftime for the university...Yeah, seriously...


----------



## 4Q_iu

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Yep they auction off Bovine at halftime for the university...Yeah, seriously...



Does it raise money for them?  If so, who cares.

Very few FCS programs, schools couldn't use more $$$  Looks like they've been doing it for 43 years...

The Beef Bowl was initiated to promote the beef industry and recognize the cattle producers of South Dakota,” said South Dakota Cooperative Extension Beef Specialist Cody Wright. “It is a time for people to spend the afternoon enjoying great food and great football while getting to know the staff and faculty of the Department of Animal and Range Sciences and the SDSU athletic department. The Beef Bowl is not just for those in the beef industry; everyone is invited to the barbecue at 3:30 p.m. and to the game at 6 p.m.”

http://www.sdstate.edu/news/articles/sdsu-beef-bowl-set-for-sept-19.cfm


----------



## Callmedoc

4Q_iu said:


> Does it raise money for them?  If so, who cares.
> 
> Very few FCS programs, schools couldn't use more $$$



I like it. I just thought after I typed it "How freakin' ridiculous does that sound? Get off the field team we have some prime angus to sell."


----------



## IndianaState45

Mmmmhhh beef BBQ


----------



## JustAskin

1000 lb animal time $2/ lb times 100 animals equal $200,000, not a bad afternoons wook for athletics. Pretty Good fund raiser. Goes along way in paying for new stadium


----------



## goindystate

The Sports Network's preview (all the way at the bottom)

I think our defense steps it up for an entire game and we keep the Jax under 20 points. 

http://64.246.64.33/merge/tsnform.aspx?c=sportsnetwork&page=cfoot2/news/news.aspx?id=4440180

No. 24 Indiana State Sycamores (3-1, 1-0 MVC) at South Dakota State Jackrabbits (1-3, 0-1 MVC), 7 p.m.

Series record: South Dakota leads, 2-1

Last meeting: at Indiana State 41, South Dakota State 30 (Oct. 30, 2010)

What to know: It's been a long, long time since the Sycamores were ranked, dating all the way back to November 1996. However, Indiana State is deserving of its Top 25 ranking, as it has impressed since losing in Week 1 to Penn State.

Following the trend of firsts, if the Sycamores defeat the Jackrabbits - who have struggled since Week 1 of the season - it would be their first 2-0 OVC start since the 1996 season.

Shakir Bell has been on fire the past two weeks for the Sycamores, rushing for more than 200 yards in back-to-back games, including a 256-yard, four- touchdown performance against Youngstown State in Week 4.

Prediction: Indiana State 41, South Dakota State 35


----------



## 4Q_iu

Dgreenwell3 said:


> I like it. I just thought after I typed it "How freakin' ridiculous does that sound? Get off the field team we have some prime angus to sell."



How "bout that Pork Classic during MBB season!!!


----------



## 4Q_iu

goindystate said:


> The Sports Network's preview (all the way at the bottom)
> 
> I think our defense steps it up for an entire game and we keep the Jax under 20 points.
> 
> http://64.246.64.33/merge/tsnform.aspx?c=sportsnetwork&page=cfoot2/news/news.aspx?id=4440180
> 
> No. 24 Indiana State Sycamores (3-1, 1-0 MVC) at South Dakota State Jackrabbits (1-3, 0-1 MVC), 7 p.m.
> 
> Series record: South Dakota leads, 2-1
> 
> Last meeting: at Indiana State 41, South Dakota State 30 (Oct. 30, 2010)
> 
> What to know: It's been a long, long time since the Sycamores were ranked, dating all the way back to November 1996. However, Indiana State is deserving of its Top 25 ranking, as it has impressed since losing in Week 1 to Penn State.
> 
> Following the trend of firsts, if the Sycamores defeat the Jackrabbits - who have struggled since Week 1 of the season - it would be their first 2-0 OVC start since the 1996 season.
> 
> Shakir Bell has been on fire the past two weeks for the Sycamores, rushing for more than 200 yards in back-to-back games, including a 256-yard, four- touchdown performance against Youngstown State in Week 4.
> 
> Prediction: Indiana State 41, South Dakota State 35



Good to see we're getting attention; someone should tell S. Shapiro (the author) that he's getting his confernences confused...  he has us in both the MVC & the OVC... instead of the MVFC...

Skins some rabbits!


----------



## Crowe

I feel sorry for the football players that land in one of those cow patties left on the field after half time.


----------



## sycamore51

As of today, ISU is a 4.5 point favorite with a 57.5 over/under.  Could be a high scoring one again this week, if it is I think it's in our favor for sure.


----------



## ISUCC

team landed here in Sioux Falls about 45 min. ago, they're not impressed with Sioux Falls (on twitter anyway). Like I said, eastern SD is not where the fun is.


----------



## Cap'n Cat

Well, the Dakotas have their own beauty and, in the east, you have to search for it.  I love the Great Plains and how, traveling across SD or ND or NE, you see the transition from cropland to high grazing to buttes and desert and mountains.  Corn in the east, cactus in the west. If you have never been to the Black Hills and Rushmore area, you have to go.  Devils Tower in WY is just a short drive from the Black Hills.

Anyway, looking for the Trees to win, but SDSU is a trap at home.  Be wary!

:sycamores::sycamores::sycamores::sycamores:


----------



## ISUCC

so true, and never moreso than here in SD. The landscape difference is IMMEDIATE as soon as you cross the Missouri River. It's as though you've driven on to a completely different planet. Very scenic. 

On a side note, as I was out riding my elliptigo I rode past the teams' hotel and they were out getting ready to go eat, so I stopped by and wished them luck, they looked focused for sure! 



Cap'n Cat said:


> Well, the Dakotas have their own beauty and, in the east, you have to search for it.  I love the Great Plains and how, traveling across SD or ND or NE, *you see the transition from cropland to high grazing to buttes and desert and mountains.  Corn in the east, cactus in the west.* If you have never been to the Black Hills and Rushmore area, you have to go.  Devils Tower in WY is just a short drive from the Black Hills.
> 
> Anyway, looking for the Trees to win, but SDSU is a trap at home.  Be wary!
> 
> :sycamores::sycamores::sycamores::sycamores:


----------



## IndianaState45

Anyone else fired up? Can't wait for the game. Wish I was there.


----------



## Callmedoc

If I can give any advice to the guys about attitude it would be what the old 'Ball coach used to tell me, "A while ago they were laying pipeline in Alaska there were Cowboys and Eskimos working side by side. The Cowboys would work hard for a while before they couldn't take the cold anymore while the Eskimos would just work, work work and work some more. The company worked hard and researched what made the Eskimos so special. did bloodwork, philosophical, everything you can humanly do but one phrase decided what the difference of the two were. They would ask an Eskimo 'why can you work so hard in that weather?' one answer stuck out 'We knew it would be cold and prepared for it by focusing on the task at hand.' 
Be an eskimo, not a cowboy. Moral of the story: Be prepared for what is about to happen and be mentally tough. Going to need that middle to win. 
Another coach saying, "Don't get too high, don't get too low, The middle wins championships."


----------



## bigmoe77

sycamore51-bigmoe77 here.  57points is a whole lot of points.  i think it will be lower than that.  going to try to go up to bigbassers this evening to catch the game on the net-hear he cooking a kettle of soup over the camp fire during the game.


----------



## Bally #50

IndianaState45 said:


> Anyone else fired up? Can't wait for the game. Wish I was there.


Hell yes. I just hope they don't suffer the trauma of being rated and falling flat the next weekend. As we know, that happens often. I know these guys are aware of the significance of staying on that winning streak. Sure the rating doesn't make you win games but I think this team is special and they know they are a part of a "bigger" story. Like the Notre Dame mantra states: PLAY LIKE CHAMPIONS TODAY. Can't wait to hear from those of you that are up there in the great plains~


----------



## SycamoreVictory

Just signed up for SycamoreVision and listening to TJames on ESPN radio.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Larry Carter out with a knee issue per announcer.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sycamores wearing white tops, blue pants.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sycamores won the toss and deferred.

Cory Little kicking off. 17 mph wind on the field per announcer.


----------



## bent20

Bad kickoff for ISU to start.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Short kickoff and returned to the 37. Ugh.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SDSU coming out in the pistol. Interesting.


----------



## bent20

Nice play Sycamores! Three and out!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

3rd and 2 coming up after Archie and Sewall stopped the runner.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sewall with sack after Obaseki blew up the rollout to his side. Nice job D!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bad punt by SDSU. Flag on the play.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Officials picked up the flag. Punt was 25 yards.


----------



## bent20

Harris starting. That for a change of pace?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

No Shakir starting? Luke Harris is starting today.


----------



## landrus13

Fouch's first pass was complete to Lough for 5 yards.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Quick out to Lough for 5.

Harris stood up for short gain. 

3rd and 4 coming up.


----------



## landrus13

Lough rushes for the first down.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Another quick out to Lough for a first down.


----------



## bent20

Bell in now and stuffed for a loss. Need to get line going.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

SycamoreVictory said:


> Just signed up for SycamoreVision and listening to TJames on ESPN radio.



How's the SycVision?  Picture, sound, impression of quality?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bell in now and stuffed for a loss of 2-3.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Loss of 4.


----------



## landrus13

3rd down for ISU. Nice pass to Spencer.

Incomplete pass to Riston. Sycamores have to punt.

Jackrubbits fumble the punt and ISU recovers at the 10, but there is a flag.

The flag is on ISU but they get the ball at the 27.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Quick screen to Spencer for a gain of 7. 3rd and 7 coming up.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sycamore Proud said:


> How's the SycVision? Picture, sound, impression of quality?


 
Pretty crappy today. It's the SDSU feed.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Fouch to Riston and incomplete. Good PBU by the defender.


----------



## treeman

jlandrus how are you watching the game?


----------



## bent20

Big fumble recovery on the punt. ISU at the 27 after a personal foul. Can't stand those fouls. Never should happen.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

We recovered a muff punt but Goodlet is flagged for personal foul. Man, we get the ball at the 27 instead of the 12.


----------



## landrus13

treeman said:


> jlandrus how are you watching the game?



I'm not watching the game, I am listening to it on the radio. I couldn't find the link onf firstrowsports.


----------



## bent20

Boy, these officials are all messed up. Now, after talking to Miles they're reversing it and putting it on SDSU. This is embarrassing for them. Our ball at their six.


----------



## landrus13

ISU gets the ball at the 6.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Refs are now moving the ball back to the spot. Foul was against SDSU afterall.


----------



## landrus13

Bell is dropped for a loss.


----------



## bent20

Bell lost 10. Ugh. Don't try to do too much Shakir!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bell loses 11. Ugh.


----------



## landrus13

Touchdown pass dropped by Mardis.


----------



## bent20

Just missed on a TD pass.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

2 carries for -15 yards today.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

jlandrus23 said:


> Touchdown pass dropped by Mardis.


Wasn't dropped as much as it was knocked lose by the corner. Put a forearm and hands right in Mardis chest.


----------



## landrus13

4th and goal coming up for ISU.


----------



## landrus13

FG good by Little.

3-0 ISU


----------



## bent20

That 10 yard loss just cost us a TD, I think. SDSU really targeting Bell by the sounds of it.

3-0 Sycs.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

On that screen to Bell, Bell was hit a yard out of bounds to no call.


----------



## bent20

I'm gonna be away from the computer and radio for a bit. Will be checking in though. Go Sycamores!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

bent20 said:


> That 10 yard loss just cost us a TD, I think. SDSU really targeting Bell by the sounds of it.
> 
> 3-0 Sycs.


 
They are. They're loading the box. 

It's time we let Ronnie beat someone through the air. No way they should be able to stay with Hilton, Riston, Spencer and Jones.


----------



## landrus13

We can't settle for field goals tonight if we want to win.


----------



## CSapp

How the heck do I buy a package to watch the game? Every time I click on packages it asks me to sign up, but I'm already registered and if I login it doesn't let me buy a package. Ugh, frustrating.


----------



## landrus13

2nd and 5 coming up for SDSU


----------



## landrus13

Long pass by SDSU to the Sycamores 37.


----------



## landrus13

Fumble but SDSU retains the ball


----------



## SycamoreVictory

Camera was all over the place on that play.


----------



## landrus13

SDSU is running the ball right at us tonight.


----------



## landrus13

SDSU down to the ISU 21.


----------



## landrus13

3rd down at the ISU 15


----------



## treeman

lets hold him here D. can't let them score.


----------



## landrus13

SDSU first down and goal


----------



## Callmedoc

Jason Svoboda said:


> On that screen to Bell, Bell was hit a yard out of bounds to no call.



8 teams in the valley get home-cooking...guess who is left out...


----------



## landrus13

Touchdown SDSU

But a flag on the play

Holding on SDSU


----------



## treeman

big holding call


----------



## landrus13

3rd and goal from the ISU 10


----------



## landrus13

4th and goal from the ISU 3 coming up


----------



## landrus13

SDSU FG good

3-3


----------



## treeman

tied 3-3
 2:02 left in first


----------



## landrus13

ISU has the ball at the 19 of SDSU

Flag was on SDSU


----------



## treeman

heads up play by king on kickoff. flag.


----------



## landrus13

SDSU kicker is injured on the play


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Have to head of to dinner. Please keep the updates coming.


----------



## landrus13

Jason Svoboda said:


> Have to head of to dinner. Please keep the updates coming.



Will do Jason.


----------



## SycamoreVictory

SDSU broadcast says it looks like he broke his ankle and that since the kicker barely kicked the ball as he fell and ISU recovered it appeared it is ISU ball at 29. Never seen that before.


----------



## landrus13

Bell inside the 10


----------



## treeman

1st and goal. nice gain by bell


----------



## landrus13

Bell is stopped for a loss


----------



## SycamoreVictory

Check that ISU ball on own 20.


----------



## landrus13

Incompete pass by Fouch


----------



## treeman

incomplete pass from fouch for the endzone. come on punch it in.


----------



## treeman

sacked. penalty flag.


----------



## landrus13

Flag on the play

Holding on ISU


----------



## landrus13

4th down for ISU

Cory Little coming on for FG

FG is NO GOOD!!


----------



## treeman

kick is no good 3-3 still. holy crap.


----------



## SycamoreVictory

Sorry SDSU 20.


----------



## landrus13

Incomplete pass by SDSU

2nd and 10


----------



## SycamoreVictory

Offense is playing terrible so far.


----------



## landrus13

Rod Hardy tackle for loss


----------



## treeman

3rd down. lets hold them. end of first still tied.


----------



## landrus13

End of 1Q

3-3 score


----------



## True Blue

For this program to really take the next step, we need a reliable kicker.  I'm sorry, to many damn missed fg's and xp's!

Defense needs to step up as well!  Tired of getting ran over.


----------



## landrus13

SDSU outgained ISU 77 -15


----------



## treeman

incomplete pass, sdsu to punt.


----------



## landrus13

Punt coming up for SDSU

ISU offsides on punt

Ball on ISU 30


----------



## treeman

1 and 10 on own 30 to start the drive.


----------



## landrus13

Bell with a 12 yard gain


----------



## landrus13

ISU down the SDSU 40


----------



## treeman

18 yard pass to riston.


----------



## landrus13

Fouch pass is INT


----------



## treeman

Come on sycamores. This is terrible.


----------



## landrus13

SDSU down to the ISU 47


----------



## treeman

D's gotta step up now.


----------



## landrus13

SDSU stopped for a no gain by Archie


----------



## landrus13

SDSU to the ISU 40


----------



## treeman

first down sdsu.


----------



## landrus13

First down for SDSU at the ISU 34


----------



## landrus13

No gain for SDSU


----------



## treeman

pass caught but loss on the play for sdsu


----------



## landrus13

Short gain for SDSU, 3rd down coming up


----------



## treeman

gain of 3 for sdsu.


----------



## treeman

4th down coming up.


----------



## landrus13

4th down for SDSU coming up


----------



## landrus13

SDSU going for it on 4th down

Timeout SDSU


----------



## treeman

big 4th down here. sdsu timeout.


----------



## landrus13

First down for SDSU at the ISU 11


----------



## treeman

1st down sdsu. come on defense. down to the 11.


----------



## True Blue

As usual.  The defense can't stop anybody on 4th down.


----------



## landrus13

2 yard gain for SDSU at the ISU 9


----------



## treeman

3rd down.


----------



## landrus13

4th down for SDSU


----------



## treeman

incomplete. thanks goodness.


----------



## treeman

the field goal is good. 6-3 sdsu.


----------



## landrus13

FG by SDSU is Good

6-3 SDSU


----------



## SycamoreVictory

First time trailing since Penn State game.


----------



## landrus13

ISU ball at the ISU 20

ISU outgained 128-45


----------



## Callmedoc

Jesus Christ. Show some fire guys!


----------



## treeman

sycamores will start drive at the 20


----------



## landrus13

Bell to the ISU 35


----------



## treeman

bell with a nice run for the first down.


----------



## treeman

:eek7:


----------



## landrus13

Spencer fumbles the ball and SDSU recovers and is down to the ISU 2


----------



## treeman

lets hold them D.

stopped on first down.


----------



## treeman

3rd down sdsu


----------



## landrus13

4th down at the ISU 2


----------



## treeman

great D. 4th down for sdsu.


----------



## landrus13

FG by SDSU is Good

SDSU 9-3


----------



## True Blue

There you go D!  Way to step-up!


----------



## treeman

field goal is good9-3 sdsu


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Ranking go to their heads?


----------



## Callmedoc

Jason Svoboda said:


> Ranking go to their heads?



May have.


----------



## treeman

how the score is 9-3 i will never know. 3 drives have started inside the 20. this is the goofiest game. the first team to show the slightest sign of life will win this ball game.


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

Jason Svoboda said:


> Ranking go to their heads?



I thought that would happen.


----------



## landrus13

Riston to the ISU 30


----------



## treeman

we will start drive at the 30


----------



## landrus13

ISU TOP is just over 7 minutes


----------



## treeman

good run by bell for 8.


----------



## Callmedoc

Chris o Leary in the game at receiver


----------



## landrus13

Bell to the SDSU 49

Bell is injured on the play


----------



## treeman

bell out to the 49. first down.


----------



## treeman

bell down on the play. trainers are out on the field.


----------



## treeman

appears to be an ankle injury, doesn't look to serious but you never know.


----------



## landrus13

3 yard gain by Lough


----------



## landrus13

Lough to the SDSU 33


----------



## treeman

sycamores down to the 33.


----------



## treeman

lough stopped on the play gain of a yard.


----------



## landrus13

Lough stacked up for a 1 yard gain


----------



## landrus13

Spencer dropped a pass at the goalline


----------



## treeman

dropped by spencer in the endzone. 3rd down.


----------



## treeman

timeout sycamores.


----------



## landrus13

Timeout ISU


----------



## treeman

first down inside the 20 to jones.


----------



## landrus13

First down alex jones


----------



## treeman

gain of 4 for harris. 2 down at the 14 yard line.


----------



## landrus13

Lough with a 1 yard gain


----------



## treeman

3rd down. at the 13 yard line. bit play coming up.


----------



## landrus13

ISU first down at the 7


----------



## treeman

first down to the 6 to alex jones.


----------



## Callmedoc

Looks to be a different offense now. In a good way.


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

Thank the Lord for Alex Jones. He's had so many great catches this season. I'm not sold on Spencer, however. Seems more of a headache than help.


----------



## treeman

Touchdown


----------



## landrus13

Touchdown Lough!!!!

PAT is Good

10-9 ISU


----------



## treeman

10-9 sycamores.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Nice offensive drive, very efficient.


----------



## Callmedoc

TH_Sycamore12 said:


> Thank the Lord for Alex Jones. He's had so many great catches this season. I'm not sold on Spencer, however. Seems more of a headache than help.



The two issues thus far aren't his fault completely. That was an odd ball he had to catch that he fumbled. It got tipped and the dropped pass was a bad one by Fouch.


----------



## treeman

1 minute to the half

good coverage on the kickoff.


----------



## treeman

holding sdsu. inside their own 20 now.


----------



## landrus13

SDSU ball at the SDSU 16


----------



## Sycamore Proud

treeman said:


> 1 minute to the half
> 
> *good coverage on the kickoff*.



That's a nice change.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Dgreenwell3 said:


> The two issues thus far aren't his fault completely. That was an odd ball he had to catch that he fumbled. It got tipped and the dropped pass was a bad one by Fouch.



Agreed.


----------



## treeman

obaseki with a tackle for no gain. and that should be the half


----------



## landrus13

Halftime

ISU 10
SDSU 9

Sycamore ball to start the 2nd half


----------



## treeman

halftime. i'm going to look at the positives. if we can play that bad and have the lead at the half and be getting the ball that is a good sign. hopefully we will make adjustments and play like we can.


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

SycamoreFan317 said:


> Agreed.





Dgreenwell3 said:


> The two issues thus far aren't his fault completely. That was an odd ball he had to catch that he fumbled. It got tipped and the dropped pass was a bad one by Fouch.



Didn't mean any disrespect to the young man.


----------



## Callmedoc

TH_Sycamore12 said:


> Didn't mean any disrespect to the young man.



I get that and I want to preface this comment with a "Not meant to be mean" but usually calling someone a headache isn't a respectful comment lol.


----------



## treeman

about to start the second half. we need to come out and score a TD and set the tone for the half.


----------



## landrus13

2nd half is about to start.


----------



## landrus13

SDS kicks it out of the back of the endzone

Personal foul on ISU


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Is it my connection or has the radio feed gone very choppy?


----------



## treeman

sycamores start at the 20. personal foul against the sycamores. come on guys.


----------



## treeman

pick-up of 4 for lough.


----------



## landrus13

Bell is back into the game


----------



## treeman

shakir's back into the game.

first down nice run by shakir.


----------



## landrus13

Bell comes off the field limping


----------



## treeman

30 yard pass to jones.


----------



## landrus13

30 yard pass by Fouch to jones


----------



## treeman

out of bounds at the 2 by shakir

1 and goal

way to go sycamores.


----------



## landrus13

Touchdown Lough!!!


----------



## treeman

TOUCHDOWN lough.


----------



## landrus13

PAT by Little is Good

17-9 ISU


----------



## treeman

17-9 sycamores.

that is exactly what needed to happen for us to be in position to win this game.


----------



## landrus13

SDSU ball at the SDSU 35


----------



## treeman

sdsu will start the drive at the 35. need better coverage.


----------



## treeman

incomplete. 2nd and 10.


----------



## landrus13

Incomplete pass by SDS


----------



## landrus13

3rd and 19 for SDSU


----------



## treeman

sack loss of nine


----------



## landrus13

Punt coming up for SDSU


----------



## treeman

4th down coming up. punt coming.


----------



## landrus13

ISU ball at the SDSU 40


----------



## treeman

loss of 3.


----------



## landrus13

Bell loss of 3 yards


----------



## landrus13

3rd and 10 for ISU


----------



## treeman

bell gets back 1 yard. 3rd and long.


----------



## landrus13

Fouch is sacked

ISU to punt


----------



## landrus13

Punt is blocked by SDSU


----------



## treeman

blocked punt. jeeez.


----------



## landrus13

SDSU inside the ISU 10


----------



## treeman

sdsu complete inside the 10 now.


----------



## landrus13

SDSU inside the ISU 5


----------



## treeman

down to the 4 yard line.


----------



## landrus13

SDSU touchdown


----------



## treeman

touchdown sdsu.


----------



## treeman

going for two now. 

17-15 isu.


----------



## landrus13

2 point conversion is NO GOOD 

17-15 ISU


----------



## landrus13

ISU ball at the 28


----------



## treeman

brought down at the 28. we will start are drive.


----------



## landrus13

Jones to the 30


----------



## treeman

2nd and 8.


----------



## landrus13

Bell stopped for no gain

Holding penalty on ISU


----------



## treeman

no gain by bell. flag.

holding isu. 2nd and 18.


----------



## landrus13

2nd an 18 for ISU


----------



## landrus13

Flag on the play

Block in the back on ISU

Bell limps off the field


----------



## treeman

screen to bell. gain of 7. another penalty.

block in the back on us.


----------



## landrus13

First down ISU at the 41

Alex Jones!!!!


----------



## treeman

you talk about escaping a bad situation. first down.


----------



## landrus13

Bell on a 8 yard gain to the 50


----------



## treeman

first down bell. down to the 41.


----------



## landrus13

Bell down to the 41 of SDSU


----------



## landrus13

Bell is over 100 yards rushing

Fouch is sacked again


----------



## treeman

loss of 8.


----------



## landrus13

Bell down to the SDSU 30


----------



## treeman

bell great run to the 30. carrying tacklers.


----------



## treeman

touchdown bell!!!!!


----------



## landrus13

Touchdown Bell!!!!!!


----------



## landrus13

PAT by Little is GOOD 

24-15 ISU


----------



## treeman

24-15 sycamores. Bell is an amazing player. we are real lucky to have landed him out of highschool.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

treeman said:


> 24-15 sycamores. Bell is an amazing player. we are real lucky to have landed him out of highschool.



Amen!


----------



## landrus13

SDSU ball at the 29


----------



## treeman

sdsu to start at the 29


----------



## treeman

2nd and 10.


----------



## treeman

incomplete 3rd and 10. good pressure.


----------



## landrus13

SDSU first down


----------



## treeman

first down.


----------



## landrus13

Flag on the play

Holding on SDSU

1st and 20


----------



## treeman

incomplte 2nd and 20.


----------



## landrus13

2nd and 20 coming up for SDSU


----------



## landrus13

First down SDSU at the ISU 41


----------



## treeman

first down sdsu. their on our 41 now.


----------



## landrus13

2nd and 10 for SDSU


----------



## treeman

2nd and 10. now lets stop them defense.


----------



## treeman

touchdown sycamores interception.


----------



## landrus13

INT by ISU

Touchdown ISU!!!!


----------



## treeman

31-15 sycamores.


----------



## landrus13

PAT by Little is Good 

31-15 ISU


----------



## nk140

Who had the pick 6?


----------



## landrus13

nk140 said:


> Who had the pick 6?



Towalid


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Leaving the restaurant now... Looks like I missed some action! Go Sycamores!


----------



## landrus13

2nd and 10 coming up for SDSU


----------



## treeman

good D. batted away.


----------



## landrus13

Incomplete pass, just missed an INT by Sewall


----------



## treeman

intercepted, but ruled incomplete, that would of been the the back breaker.


----------



## landrus13

4th and 10 coming up for SDSU


----------



## treeman

4th down.


----------



## landrus13

Flag on the punt return


----------



## treeman

13 seconds left in the third.


----------



## landrus13

Multiple fouls on ISU


----------



## landrus13

End of 3Q

ISU 31

SDSU 15


----------



## treeman

down to the 31 for bell. start of the 4th.


----------



## landrus13

first down for Bell


----------



## treeman

first down bell. 8 yard gain.


----------



## Callmedoc

Stat line on bell?


----------



## landrus13

Incomplete pass to Jones


----------



## treeman

dropped by jones.


----------



## treeman

bell almost gets the first down.


----------



## landrus13

Bell almost to another first down


----------



## treeman

first down bell.

holding call.


----------



## landrus13

Bell got a first down, but a holding call on ISU


----------



## SycamoreFan317

I hate flag happy officials.


----------



## landrus13

False start on ISU


----------



## treeman

another penalty. falso start.


----------



## treeman

first down. fouch is down.

roughing the passer.

slow to get up. should be okay


----------



## landrus13

ISU down to the SDSU 34

Fouch is hurt on the play


----------



## landrus13

Bell to the SDSU 2


----------



## treeman

bell is a beast. down to the two.


----------



## treeman

loss of 2


----------



## Callmedoc

jlandrus23 said:


> ISU down to the SDSU 34
> 
> Fouch is hurt on the play



Oooooooo no


----------



## landrus13

Touchdown Bell!!!!!


----------



## treeman

touchdown!!! bell.


----------



## treeman

38-15 sycamores.

11:09 left in the game.


----------



## landrus13

PAT by Little is GOOD

ISU 38

SDSU 15


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Another efficient offensive possession.


----------



## landrus13

If Bell reaches 200 yards rushing, he will become the first ISU player to get 200 yards rushing in 3 straight games.

He is at 199 now.


----------



## treeman

sdsu ball at 25.


----------



## Callmedoc

SycamoreFan317 said:


> Another efficient offensive possession.



Lol, they most definitely are playing that way today.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Great first half last week.  Very good second half so far tonight.  We will need to put them together next week.  Hope that comment doesn't jinx tonight's effort.


----------



## treeman

short gain. 3rd down.


----------



## landrus13

First down SDSU

Holding on SDSU


----------



## treeman

first down. flag. personal foul. still got first down.


----------



## treeman

first down to the 38.


----------



## treeman

first down to our 41.


----------



## landrus13

Another SDSU first down


----------



## treeman

first down to the 27. come on D. don't let up.


----------



## Callmedoc

Word on Ronnie?


----------



## landrus13

Facemask on ISU


----------



## treeman

inside the 20. penalty flag. against us facemask. first and goal.


----------



## treeman

inside the 1.


----------



## landrus13

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Word on Ronnie?



He wasn't taken out of the game.


----------



## treeman

touchdown sdsu. going for 2.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

He was just shook up, nothing serious. This is a horrible defensive series.


----------



## landrus13

Isu 38

sdsu 21


----------



## landrus13

If Bell gets one more yard, he becomes the first ISU player to have 3 straight 200 yard rushing games.


----------



## treeman

onside kick coming. recovered by sycamores. penalty.


----------



## treeman

starting on sdsu's 34 yard line.

lough for 2


----------



## treeman

lough inside the 30 now. 3rd and 6


----------



## Jason Svoboda

treeman said:


> bell with a nice run for the first down.





jlandrus23 said:


> If Bell gets one more yard, he becomes the first ISU player to have 3 straight 200 yard rushing games.



That's just crazy especially sine he had -15 after his first two touches.


----------



## landrus13

6:45 to go in the game


----------



## treeman

overthrown in the endzone to hilton. 4th down.


----------



## treeman

lough short of the first down. jackrabbit football.


----------



## landrus13

ISU turns the ball over on downs


----------



## treeman

incomplete 2nd and 10.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Bell looking at 200 plus rushing and 2 more TD's tonight, r u serious? He's done almost all of his damage in the second half on injured leg. I can't believe that we haven't put him on the bench at this point in the game? Records are great and all, but we absolutely need this kid to stay healthy. 

Serious question and not a knock on Gates, is it fair to say that with Bell we really don't miss Gates all that much? Bell's pretty freaking sick right now.


----------



## landrus13

3rd and 8


----------



## treeman

now a first down.


----------



## landrus13

first down SDSU


----------



## SycamoreFan317

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Bell looking at 200 plus rushing and 2 more TD's tonight, r u serious? He's done almost all of his damage in the second half on injured leg. I can't believe that we haven't put him on the bench at this point in the game? Records are great and all, but we absolutely need this kid to stay healthy.
> 
> Serious question and not a knock on Gates, is it fair to say that with Bell we really don't miss Gates all that much? Bell's pretty freaking sick right now.



He did sit out the last offensive series.


----------



## treeman

down to the 11.


----------



## treeman

incomplete pass.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Defense needs to stiffen up!


----------



## treeman

first down. down to the 8 yard line.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

SycamoreFan317 said:


> He did sit out the last offensive series.



Did he... Finally! I mean he's put on a show and it was probably for the better. I'm sure the kid wanted to keep playing, but we got a big game next week. This game has been over since SDSU decided to start going to 2 pt conversions in the 3rd Q.


----------



## treeman

touchdown. 38-27.


----------



## landrus13

Sdsu td


----------



## landrus13

Isu 38

sdsu 28

3:29 left in the game


----------



## treeman

3:00 to go. up by 10. big possession.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

How much time left?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

treeman said:


> 3:00 to go. up by 10. big possession.



We need a couple first downs.


----------



## JamesHat

I do not like these last 2 defensive series.  I understand allowing the clock to run, but I'd like to see them put on the clamps.


----------



## treeman

onside kick coming. indiana state ball.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

JamesHat said:


> I don not like these last 2 defensive series.  I understand allowing the clock to run, but I'd like to see them put on the clamps.



It's been a fore gone conclusion for some time now. Yeah it's nice to just put it on ice but this thing got out of hand. It's over - I haven't seen crazier things, so with that said... lol


----------



## landrus13

ISU to the 32


----------



## treeman

lough driving the ball forward to the 32.


----------



## treeman

lough no gain. timout sdsu. 2:33 left.


----------



## landrus13

SDSU ball


----------



## treeman

jackrabbit football.


----------



## landrus13

SDSU to the 44


----------



## treeman

44 yard line now.


----------



## treeman

first down to the 40


----------



## treeman

1:45 left.  down to our 36


----------



## treeman

first down.


----------



## treeman

false start sdsu. we need to stop them this is getting to close to call.


----------



## treeman

first down inside the 20. :49 left.


----------



## treeman

40 seconds left. incomplete. 2nd and 10.


----------



## bent20

We still up 10?


----------



## treeman

incomplete in the endzone. 3rd down.


----------



## treeman

incomplete. sewall knocked loose the football. 4th and 10


----------



## bent20

Score?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

bent20 said:


> Score?



10 point game - it's all but over


----------



## treeman

38-28


----------



## bent20

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> 10 point game - it's all but over



Thank you. I was getting worried for no reason. Whew.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

BALL GAME 4 and 1 hell ya!


----------



## treeman

sycamores win. incomplete pass.


----------



## landrus13

Final 

ISU 38

SDSU 28

ISU improves to 4-1


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Good job Sycamores!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

bent20 said:


> Thank you. I was getting worried for no reason. Whew.



Yeah it was never really in doubt, they put some points on late and that's all fine and good but they didn't even have their kicker he got hurt. They were not going to tie this game. If they hadn't started going for 2 pt conversions in the 3rd Q they'd have been in a better position at the end then they were.


----------



## bent20

Great win. All wins are great. Still bothers me to see teams coming back on us though. We can't expect to do that against UNI next week. By that I mean get up big, for starters, and then hold on at the end.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

bent20 said:


> Great win. All wins are great. Still bothers me to see teams coming back on us though. We can't expect to do that against UNI next week.



Oh if fans don't have something to complain about then what else is new? Come on Bent!!! lol We wen't into prevent and were just running out the clock - it was over. We went second string on them, it's like what's the point. So they made a little run at the end. 

We got the stop when we needed it most and that is all she wrote my friend!


----------



## Sycamore Proud

*It's a great day to be a Tree!*


----------



## bent20

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Oh if fans don't have something to complain about then what else is new? Come on Bent!!! lol We wen't into prevent and were just running out the clock - it was over. We went second string on them, it's like what's the point. So they made a little run at the end.
> 
> We got the stop when we needed it most and that is all she wrote my friend!



Cool. I just caught the end. Phone was dead, so I missed the middle of the fourth quarter on my drive home. Just looking forward to next week and trying to raise the expectations a little bit.


----------



## BigBlue79

I'm sorry....i agree with bent...love the win...not complaining....we are very good....however, we need to learn when to put that dagger in a team...when he overshot hilton in the endzone in the end...that would have so at least we are trying to....but we need to start letting teams know they are done and give them no hope....My guess is that bell was hurt in the end...would have liked to see him get over 200 yds....don't know why we give lough all of the carries in the end....maybe some short ydg...but he took all of them....I trust the coaches...but I hate 38 toss to the slowest back in the backfield on 4th down...if you are going to run on the perimeter...you need speed period....But...Love the win...I can't believe we won because I thought we played poorly at times....shakir bell is a beast...obaseki is a beast...he abused that dude...fouch is fouch...can anyone find hilton?


----------



## SycamorePsycho

Great Win Sycamores!!!  Enjoy it...then begin to get ready for arguably the most important game of the season!


----------



## Callmedoc

BigBlue79 said:


> I'm sorry....i agree with bent...love the win...not complaining....we are very good....however, we need to learn when to put that dagger in a team...when he overshot hilton in the endzone in the end...that would have so at least we are trying to....but we need to start letting teams know they are done and give them no hope....My guess is that bell was hurt in the end...would have liked to see him get over 200 yds....don't know why we give lough all of the carries in the end....maybe some short ydg...but he took all of them....I trust the coaches...but I hate 38 toss to the slowest back in the backfield on 4th down...if you are going to run on the perimeter...you need speed period....But...Love the win...I can't believe we won because I thought we played poorly at times....shakir bell is a beast...obaseki is a beast...he abused that dude...fouch is fouch...can anyone find hilton?



I actually think it had alot to do with us being up by 3 possessions. It was pretty much over. Coach went with the Bend don't break strategy and then they scored. When you are good it will happen.


----------



## bent20

Curious. Why did Harris get carries on the opening drive and then disappear the rest of the game?


----------



## bent20

Another point, too. We had a bad first half, but over came it. That's a great thing, but we had an int, fumble and punt block. That's a lot to overcome. Take those away and we win this thing in an absolute route. Again, UNI is a new beast. We can't have any of that next week. It's a huge game. I'm thrilled right now. Make no mistake about that. Just noting the things we need to do to take that next step. Time to raise the expectations. This team deserves a great year and can have it with a little more improvement.


----------



## BigBlue79

I guess...but it wasn't pretty much over last week...ysu came back...and this time again...if they would have scored...got an onside...it could have been a nail biter....just saying...if you can...knock em off....why give em a chance....and I don't know what is up with luke harris...he did well...got a couple carries for five yards or so and disappeared....But I am just saying...dont' get me wrong...I am impressed with this team even more because I thought this game would be closer than it was...these guys are freakin good...


----------



## bent20

Don't think 79 and I are being too critical at all. Certainly not complaining. I think we just really believe this team can win the conference and know it's going to take a little bit more. Can't wait for next week's game. I'm planning to be there!!!!!! Have to add. I'm really freaking amped up about it right now. Can't remember the last time I was this excited to attend a football game. At any level!!!


----------



## bent20

Next step for the Sycamore fan base? Hanging around after a big win to talk about the game. Where did everyone go? I know, it's a Saturday, not everyone is as lame as me. I actually left the bar to come home and catch the end of this game.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

The dagger was inserted, you guys are being to critical...


----------



## BigBlue79

OH was it...my bad...usually when daggers are inserted people don't try to hurry up and score and kick a bunch of onside kicks...and throw bombs in the back of the endzone and things like that....


----------



## Callmedoc

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> The dagger was inserted, you guys are being to critical...



I wouldn't mind twisting it a little because of all those years of people doing that to us (see north Dakota state game where they ran a fake punt after being up by about 5 possessions)


----------



## Callmedoc

BigBlue79 said:


> OH was it...my bad...usually when daggers are inserted people don't try to hurry up and score and kick a bunch of onside kicks...and throw bombs in the back of the endzone and things like that....



They would try that even If we were up 50


----------



## bent20

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> The dagger was inserted, you guys are being to critical...



If that was a Sycamore basketball game and we were up 30 and let the other team trim it to less than 10 with two or three minutes to go - trying to come up with my best analogy - would you be singing a different tune? Maybe not. Again, I missed two of the garbage time scores.


----------



## bent20

Dgreenwell3 said:


> They would try that even If we were up 50



Wish Millington still posted on here. Wasn't NDSU the team he had a big problem with for running up the scores, or am I thinking of someone else? I know SIU and Ill. State did.


----------



## BigBlue79

usually teams down by a lot in the fourth will play seniors that dont' get a lot of playing time and just run the clock out so you don't score again...they won't run 2 min o on ya because they may go 3 and out and you may score even if you do all run plays......I don't like to run the score up either but I do like to put people away...ysu put 77 on valpo...that is a bit much...siu is bad at it...they will try and send a message...my whole point is just put people away...


----------



## Callmedoc

BigBlue79 said:


> usually teams down by a lot in the fourth will play seniors that dont' get a lot of playing time and just run the clock out so you don't score again...they won't run 2 min o on ya because they may go 3 and out and you may score even if you do all run plays......I don't like to run the score up either but I do like to put people away...ysu put 77 on valpo...that is a bit much...siu is bad at it...they will try and send a message...my whole point is just put people away...



Sdsu is a young team with a new qb. What's the point of playing seniors in that sitch? The young ones learn nothing.


----------



## ISUCC

just got home from the game, good showing for ISU fans, I'd guess there were 30-40 of us there, including Lansing, Prettyman, John Sherman, and parents of some of the players. 

Thanks to Tom as always for the great tailgate! He and some of the others are heading to the Black Hills all week, then going to the UNI game Sat. 

It was a good game, 1st half was shaky, but the team responded in the 2nd half and put the game away. 

There were a lot of penalties tonight, on both sides, gonna have to be smarter next week at UNI. Some of the penalties were really bad, the one that comes to mind was the personal foul on Caleb Watkins on one of the kickoffs. That was a head scratcher, Miles was pretty po'd after that one. I think he learned his lesson. 

Glad to be able to see the Sycamores win up here in the Dakotas. We'll see you all at homecoming.


----------



## Sycamore

Waktins, the qb, plays special teams?


----------



## ISUCC

it was the strangest thing, he was out there when sdsu kicked off at the start of the 3rd Q, they kicked the ball out of the endzone for a touchback, then Watkins inexplicably did something to draw a personal foul. I don't know if he shoved someone or what, but I could not, for the life of me, figure out what he was doing out there on special teams. The penalty is listed in the game report. Go to the start of the 3rd Q. 

INDIANA STATE drive start at 15:00.
1-10 INS 20 PENALTY INS personal foul (Watkins, Caleb) 10 yards to the INS10



Sycamore said:


> Waktins, the qb, plays special teams?


----------



## Callmedoc

bent20 said:


> Wish Millington still posted on here. Wasn't NDSU the team he had a big problem with for running up the scores, or am I thinking of someone else? I know SIU and Ill. State did.



O yeah. It was absolutely tasteless what NDSU did. they ran the punter for a first down in the 4th quarter up plenty. It was designed too and didn't the coach complain about the hit on the punter? it wasn't a pleasant hit.


----------



## bent20

That is bizarre.


----------



## JamesHat

Love the comments by Coach Miles, he's just a great representative for our fine institution.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGi0eB9buqM&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUCFDFEm1uQ&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4m_6uLuBbw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

bent20 said:


> If that was a Sycamore basketball game and we were up 30 and let the other team trim it to less than 10 with two or three minutes to go - trying to come up with my best analogy - would you be singing a different tune? Maybe not. Again, I missed two of the garbage time scores.



No, I would be signing the same tune. Let me spell this out to you again. We were up 10 with under 3 to play and they had the length of the field to drive without their field goal kicker who was hurt early in the game. The #1 back in D1 AA was on the sideline resting an injury, this game was over. 

I'm not going to get all excited over them scoring a few points at the end (even in basketball) I think a road win is a road win in college sports. You take them how you can get them, I mean it was a 1 point game at half. Except for the 3rd Quarter when Bell went off it was a close game.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

BigBlue79 said:


> usually teams down by a lot in the fourth will play seniors that dont' get a lot of playing time and just run the clock out so you don't score again...they won't run 2 min o on ya because they may go 3 and out and you may score even if you do all run plays......I don't like to run the score up either but I do like to put people away...ysu put 77 on valpo...that is a bit much...siu is bad at it...they will try and send a message...my whole point is just put people away...



And my whole point is look at the scoreboard, no matter how you spell it out the Sycamores still won by 2, count emm 2 freakin possessions. Get off it, they put them to bed in the third quarter when we outscored them 21 to 6. They outscored us 13 to 7 in the 4th quarter and that's it. Sure they were one play away from making it a game but isn't that the case most of the time? The dagger that you wanted came with 11 min. in the game when Bell ran in to make it 38 to 15 (you do the math), that capped off 21 strait points - WHAT MORE DO YOU WANT THEM TO DO? They are playing on the road and in the conference - teams just don't decide to let seniors get playing time in the 4th quarter 2 games into the conference season - that doesn't happen. It's a 1 point game at half and we go up 38-15 and your asking for more??? Give me a break with that and these "............."


----------



## SycamoreFan317

*South Dakota Newspaper*

From Sioux Falls newspaper:

http://www.argusleader.com/article/...0335/Tangled-up-blue-Jacks-fall-Indiana-State


----------



## IndianaState45

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> And my whole point is look at the scoreboard, no matter how you spell it out the Sycamores still won by 2, count emm 2 freakin possessions. Get off it, they put them to bed in the third quarter when we outscored them 21 to 6. They outscored us 13 to 7 in the 4th quarter and that's it. Sure they were one play away from making it a game but isn't that the case most of the time? The dagger that you wanted came with 11 min. in the game when Bell ran in to make it 38 to 15 (you do the math), that capped off 21 strait points - WHAT MORE DO YOU WANT THEM TO DO? They are playing on the road and in the conference - teams just don't decide to let seniors get playing time in the 4th quarter 2 games into the conference season - that doesn't happen. It's a 1 point game at half and we go up 38-15 and your asking for more??? Give me a break with that and these "............."



BigBlue79 making a good point here. Although I'm sure we're all thrilled with a road conference win and a 4-1 start....if this team wants to move to the next level ( I know we're all thrilled with what they have done so far in such a short amount of time) they do need to play stronger in the 4th quarter and finish teams off. It's just part of being a championship team. It's also the hardest thing for a team to learn. It's the kind of thing that teams like UNI or NDSU know exactly how to do. I think we can get there this season.....can we do it next week? I hope so. Congrats again to the Sycs! So fired up about this team and for what they mean to us alums and to the fans. On another note I know it doesn't mean anything really....but man I can't wait to see us ranked again this week. Predictions anyone?


----------



## ISUCC

19 or 20 if you ask me



IndianaState45 said:


> BigBlue79 making a good point here. Although I'm sure we're all thrilled with a road conference win and a 4-1 start....if this team wants to move to the next level ( I know we're all thrilled with what they have done so far in such a short amount of time) they do need to play stronger in the 4th quarter and finish teams off. It's just part of being a championship team. It's also the hardest thing for a team to learn. It's the kind of thing that teams like UNI or NDSU know exactly how to do. I think we can get there this season.....can we do it next week? I hope so. Congrats again to the Sycs! So fired up about this team and for what they mean to us alums and to the fans. On another note I know it doesn't mean anything really....but man I can't wait to see us ranked again this week. *Predictions anyone?*


----------



## BigBlue79

Hey state of mind..I'm confused...on the other topic thread "great effort" you insulted me for saying I like the defense because they play hard and respond when they need to...and on this thread...I say I would like to finish stronger in the 4th and you get mad at me again and ask what more do I want....I never said I was upset about the game or the win...But I do want more and that is to finish stronger in the 4th quarter...that's reasonable...


----------



## new sycamore fan

We absolutely need to maintain focus for all 4 quarters and finish games better; both offensively and defensively.  I think there needs to be constant attention paid to pass coverage for the LBs, and more attention paid to down and distance on the corners.  Our LBs are so used to coming that their mindset is all about attacking, which is great, other than when they need to be in their drops.  We get pretty good pressure, but we lose the edge too much, giving the QBs too much time to ad lib and for coverage to break down.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

BigBlue79 said:


> Hey state of mind..I'm confused...on the other topic thread "great effort" you insulted me for saying I like the defense because they play hard and respond when they need to...and on this thread...I say I would like to finish stronger in the 4th and you get mad at me again and ask what more do I want....I never said I was upset about the game or the win...But I do want more and that is to finish stronger in the 4th quarter...that's reasonable...



I've never insulted anyone on this forum, disagreeing is not insulting. If I did insult you I am sincerely sorry and I'm sorry you took it that way. That said let me spell this out for you, our defense is something that can be improved and that's not an observation from last night - rather the entire season. You wanted to have a discussion about us "not putting a team away" and I simply don't see it that way. When you put a team down 38 - 14 in the 4th Q you've put the game out of reach. You wanted them to run up the score or not play prevent or not put Bell on the sidelines or whatever else. I don't like it when anyone finds ways to be critical of a team that has won a conference game on the road in college sports, it's silly. It's not an easy task to go on the road and win in college sports. I am very thankful for every road win and I really don't care how ugly or how much the team came back at the end because at the end of the day a win is a win.


----------



## Callmedoc

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I've never insulted anyone on this forum, disagreeing is not insulting. If I did insult you I am sincerely sorry and I'm sorry you took it that way. That said let me spell this out for you, our defense is something that can be improved and that's not an observation from last night - rather the entire season. You wanted to have a discussion about us "not putting a team away" and I simply don't see it that way. When you put a team down 38 - 14 in the 4th Q you've put the game out of reach. You wanted them to run up the score or not play prevent or not put Bell on the sidelines or whatever else. I don't like it when anyone finds ways to be critical of a team that has won a conference game on the road in college sports, it's silly. It's not an easy task to go on the road and win in college sports. I am very thankful for every road win and I really don't care how ugly or how much the team came back at the end because at the end of the day a win is a win.



Yeah people on here regularly take disagreement as an insult to someone.


----------



## bent20

I will admit that I am as much to blame for this as anyone, but I think on occasion some of us try too hard to disagree.


----------



## BigBlue79

Yeah but I can say that to you about our Defense that you are finding ways to be critical of them....we are 4-1 and our d makes tons of plays...I can say I don't like people who are critical of teams who have two conference wins and are ranked 21 in the nation...our D is good...we go in prevent in the third quarter and it causes them to give up points...they held wku to 16 and scored...held SDSU to 14 until the 4th and scored a TD...and ysu came back...they played good against penn state too..our o just put the in a hole all game....they played bad against butler but alot of that was game planning and our coaches adjusted and we saw how good they can be in the third against butler....all I am saying is we need to finish stronger....SDSU scared me for a bit because they made a good effort and the game wasn't out of reach..it could have been 38-35 and them lining up to kick an onside easily with a min left.......all we had to do was make some mistakes...I would like to see us run our regular O for a couple more series...not give the ball to our FB for four attempts...we needed a first...


----------



## bent20

Even Miles said in the post game that we need to learn how to finish. Enough said. Time to focus on next week.


----------



## BigBlue79

agree...


----------



## XTreeXC

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Yeah people on here regularly take disagreement as an insult to someone.



True, but too many times the delivery and/or tone of the message makes it difficult to discern between the two.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

BigBlue79 said:


> Yeah but I can say that to you about our Defense that you are finding ways to be critical of them....we are 4-1 and our d makes tons of plays...I can say I don't like people who are critical of teams who have two conference wins and are ranked 21 in the nation...our D is good...we go in prevent in the third quarter and it causes them to give up points...they held wku to 16 and scored...held SDSU to 14 until the 4th and scored a TD...and ysu came back...they played good against penn state too..our o just put the in a hole all game....they played bad against butler but alot of that was game planning and our coaches adjusted and we saw how good they can be in the third against butler....all I am saying is we need to finish stronger....SDSU scared me for a bit because they made a good effort and the game wasn't out of reach..it could have been 38-35 and them lining up to kick an onside easily with a min left.......all we had to do was make some mistakes...I would like to see us run our regular O for a couple more series...not give the ball to our FB for four attempts...we needed a first...



Whatever we will just agree to disagree then, you are a football guy (I'm guessing), if you were "scared" of that team with a 10 point lead and no kicker I pray for you this week vs. UNI. Other than that, your points are well taken and I digress. BTW, if the "..." is your MO that's fine just use then correctly (no reason to be excessive) the proper use is with 3 "..." no more, no less.


----------



## Callmedoc

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Whatever we will just agree to disagree then, you are a football guy (I'm guessing), if you were "scared" of that team with a 10 point lead and no kicker I pray for you this week vs. UNI. Other than that, your points are well taken and I digress. BTW, if the "..." is your MO that's fine just use then correctly (no reason to be excessive) the proper use is with 3 "..." no more, no less.



Punctuation police is on patrol...


----------



## IndianaState45

I.....know......hope .....I......don't get......pulled ........".........over


----------



## BigBlue79

LOL...you guys are funny....


----------

